# New Parlee Z5- WOW!



## Aaron in Denver (Apr 12, 2006)

Been riding a Felt F55 for 5 years. Liked the bike a lot- upgraded the wheels, full Dura Ace group, etc. Rode a Cervelo RS last year and have been wanting a carbon bike since. All the good ride qualities without the teeth chattering rigidity of the aluminum frame.

Fast forward to three weeks ago- LBS has a good relationship with Parlee and is offering a sweet deal on the Z4. Get fitted- its obvious I fall between the medium and medium large size (really- even I could tell). A Z5 is there as a demo- size medium tall- felt perfect! Got a similarly good deal on the Z5 demo frameset. It was definitely a bit more $$, but it rides like a dream. Even a short shakedown ride was a new experience. Bumps, what bumps?

The thing is an amazing ride- built up with my dura ace group and AC wheels, changed to a Ritchey Superlogic bar and seatpost, WCS stem (nice and flat for a change!). Eactly 15.5 lbs as shown ready to ride, down from about 18lbs on my Felt.

Of course, the weather is headed south tomorrow so no riding for a while. Can't wait.

Hope to hear experiences from other Parlee riders!

Aaron
Denver

View attachment 222589


----------



## HazemBata (May 20, 2004)

Niiiice.


----------



## santosjep (Jul 15, 2004)

Sweet bike man!  I've been on the Parlee drug since 2008. I simply love the ride quality. I have no complaints on my Z4 and simply overjoyed with my TT. That Z5 looks mighty amazing. 

Joe


----------



## rubbersoul (Mar 1, 2010)

Parlee's rule!


----------



## Aaron in Denver (Apr 12, 2006)

Thanks for the replies! I had researched just about every carbon frame on the market, but I kept coming back to the Parlee. Met two different guys on different days riding Z5's and they both raved about them, so that tore it for me. 

The cool thing was that the ride quality was even better than I expected on the very first ride! Some of that was probably just new-bike excitement, but its definitely a ton smoother than my Felt.

It doesn't show too well in the photo, but the UD carbon of the bike matches the Superlogic post/bars and wcs stem exactly, which I like a lot. Its almost a dark gunmetal color rather than black. Arundel Mandible Oil Slick cages should be here today to finish it. 

Hoping to get out on it a little today!


----------



## daidaidai (Dec 17, 2008)

Very nice, and welcome to the Parlee club. Just wondering whether you rode the Z4, and if so, can you give some idea of the differences? Maybe you can give us a fuller review once the weather improves. Anyhow, thanks for posting, looks great, enjoy.


----------



## rubbersoul (Mar 1, 2010)

I've got a Parlee Z4 with no complaints


----------



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

daidaidai said:


> Very nice, and welcome to the Parlee club. Just wondering whether you rode the Z4, and if so, can you give some idea of the differences? Maybe you can give us a fuller review once the weather improves. Anyhow, thanks for posting, looks great, enjoy.


What is the diff between the Z4 and Z5? I've read that it is lighter and stiffer. Is that from a higher mod carbon or slightly different design? I checked out a few Parlees at the LBS and the Z4 and Z5 had noticable flex (bowed out) in the seatstays when I squeezed the rear brakes. The Z3 and Z1 did not flex at all. Is that because the Z4 and 5 are meant to hit the super lightweight target? How does a Z3 compare to the Z4? To the Z5?


----------



## rubbersoul (Mar 1, 2010)

3 is very similar to the Z4 in design / execution. Major differences between the two is that with the Z3 you have a choice of custom geometry or tubes matched to a riders needs.


----------



## Aaron in Denver (Apr 12, 2006)

I didn't get to ride the Z4, so I can't comment on the differences between it and the 5. I know the Z4 uses a wishbone style seatstay, lugged construction at the seatstay/toptube junction, no bb30 or tapered headtube. I believe the Z5 is lighter, but not by a lot. 

Honestly, they are differences I likely would not have been able to notice between the Z4 and Z5, but the medium tall sizing on the Z5 was just right for me, so that made the difference. I know the shop could've made the Z4 work with the right stem length/rise and headtube spacers, but the 5 just looked and felt right to me.

The weather did not hold, so I still haven't been out on it. The Arudel cages arrived, so I've been relegated to fiddling with it in the garage. Maybe I'll take some detail photos to post to pass the time.


----------



## rubbersoul (Mar 1, 2010)

conaaron snake


----------



## santosjep (Jul 15, 2004)

hey Aaron!

I just ordered a Z5  Will send an update once I get it .
M/L ShortHT

Joe


----------



## Aaron in Denver (Apr 12, 2006)

Excellent Joe! Be sure and post some pics- I haven't seen the new z5 paint scheme anywhere.

The weather is supposed to be great here this weekend, so I'm planning to get out for sure. Any washington park riders in denver? I'll be there Sunday!


----------



## santosjep (Jul 15, 2004)

Aaron in Denver said:


> Excellent Joe! Be sure and post some pics- I haven't seen the new z5 paint scheme anywhere.
> 
> The weather is supposed to be great here this weekend, so I'm planning to get out for sure. Any washington park riders in denver? I'll be there Sunday!


My frameset's paintjob will be 2010's (identical to yours). The new paintjob is swanky but the 2010 is a little bit more to my liking. I asked if I can get it in the traditional Parlee pannel but that's a few more weeks and more $$. I should get my frame in early next week. Kinda excited . Next step: sell the Merlin Cyrene

Hope you get to ride your rig this weekend. What sold me to Parlee trully was the ride quality. The Z4 is outstanding and I was equally shocked by the well balanced TT. 

Joe


----------



## Aaron in Denver (Apr 12, 2006)

Nice! I like the bare carbon/gloss look of the 2010. The gunmetal color of the carbon with no weave is just cool- understated and sharp.

Looking forward to your pics!


----------



## Aaron in Denver (Apr 12, 2006)

*First Ride!*

Ok, well not the first ride ever, but more than just a quick spin. Did a few laps around Washington Park here in Denver- a complete zoo. The Z5 is everything I hoped it would be- very smooth and feels like floating when I jump on the pedals. My Garmin is a very slick fit on the WCS stem- nice!

Only thing now is a slight rubbing sound in the front- sounds like a brake pad rubbing, but it doesn't look like it- need to run that down. The only real bummer is now its dirty. Dangit! 

Aaron


----------



## Weav (Jun 21, 2009)

Nice looking Z5 AaroninDenver. I picked up a Z4 at an amazing price and it is enroute to me right now. Can't wait to get on it and ride that thing. It's actually for my wife but we ride the same size bike so.... 

What bag are you using there on the seat tube, it looks good on the Parlee?


----------



## Aaron in Denver (Apr 12, 2006)

Its one of the Topeak wedge bags. I think I found it at REI. I like it because it attaches to the seat rails with a little snap fit bracket instead of a strap, so it doesn't rattle around.

Good luck with the new Z4- Parlee builds some great frames.


----------



## ildiddy (Jan 5, 2011)

Since you rode the Cervelo RS (which I currently have) and moved to a Z5, could you compare the two? I've been thinking about getting a Z5 but it would definitely be useful to get some insight from someone who's tried both.

It's a beautiful bike. So jealous!


----------



## Aaron in Denver (Apr 12, 2006)

Diddy- i only rode the RS for a few hours while on vacation on unfamiliar roads, maybe 30 miles total. It was just long enough to see carbon had a much better ride quality than my aluminum bike did.

Having said that, I think the Parlee rides smoother than the RS as I remember it. The Cervelo seemed to have more of an edge to the ride- I dont know how else to explain it. I liked the RS alot, but the Parlee was just great. I can't really give a well informed comparison other than that. Sorry.


----------



## santosjep (Jul 15, 2004)

Here's mine. Just got it today. But my build would be delayed a bit. I made the mistake of ordering the wrong Campy BB. I needed the ones for Ultra-Torque but ordered and installed the Power-Torque version. Stupid.

Anyway, here's the frame...


----------



## Roadrider22 (May 24, 2006)

Where did you order yours through? No dealers close to me.


----------



## santosjep (Jul 15, 2004)

Roadrider22 said:


> Where did you order yours through? No dealers close to me.


I got it locally. There's a dealer near my town and another close to my work. 

Actually, I got bummed when the place I bought my Z4 from dropped Parlee from their line (along with other big names). That LBS was really close to my house. I then realized that the next dealer was just 15 mins away. If I'd invest another 15 minutes over that, I'd be at Parlee's door step. 

Give Tom Rodi a call. I'm pretty sure he'd help you out with your situation.

Joe


----------



## Aaron in Denver (Apr 12, 2006)

Santos- definitely post a few pics once your Z5 is built- I haven't seen one built with Campy and want to see that. There are few things as cool as a shiny new frame right out of the wrapper! Have fun with that!

Aaron


----------



## santosjep (Jul 15, 2004)

Aaron in Denver said:


> Santos- definitely post a few pics once your Z5 is built- I haven't seen one built with Campy and want to see that. There are few things as cool as a shiny new frame right out of the wrapper! Have fun with that!
> 
> Aaron


I'm still waiting for the bb30 UT adapter. For now, this will have to do. I'll be using these protons for the rest of the winter. In the summer, these will have Asaults.


----------



## bolizous (Oct 14, 2009)

Very nice build, waiting patiently for my z5 to get here, can hardly wait .Parlee should have its own thread


----------



## eltourista84 (Apr 9, 2006)

bolizous said:


> Very nice build, waiting patiently for my z5 to get here, can hardly wait .Parlee should have its own thread



+1

Just ordered my Z5 Friday. Was suppose to get a Z4 but they are on back order. Don't know if it will be a 2010 or 2011 as my dealer is going to try to "work it" and get me a 2011 because of the "inconvenience!" Ultegra build. Might move my 4 y.o. Dura Ace over.


----------



## santosjep (Jul 15, 2004)

Forgot to post a completed build pic...


























I'm now rolling on a pair or Reynolds Assaults.









Love it!

Joe


----------



## rubbersoul (Mar 1, 2010)

Love the Parlee Z5.


----------



## eltourista84 (Apr 9, 2006)

Santosjep -

Beautiful build! 

Making it hard to be patient for mine to arrive!


----------



## santosjep (Jul 15, 2004)

*doyouhaveityet???????*



eltourista84 said:


> Santosjep -
> 
> Beautiful build!
> 
> Making it hard to be patient for mine to arrive!


Yo ElTourista84!

Any update on your Z5? Post some pics when you get it.

Joe


----------



## eltourista84 (Apr 9, 2006)

At the shop waiting to be built up. Ultegra with FSA BB. It looks like I got the 2011 for the discount 2010 price!


----------



## eltourista84 (Apr 9, 2006)

*Ooops - here's the pic*


----------



## rubbersoul (Mar 1, 2010)

The Z5 deserves Dura ace!


----------



## eltourista84 (Apr 9, 2006)

rubbersoul said:


> The Z5 deserves Dura ace!


Alas, what it deserves and what it gets are in conflict due to funds  

The process went from getting a new bike.Getting a new carbon bike. Then Parlee Z4's were on sale, so frame only. Then the heck with it, get the whole bike. Z4's sold out, but they would give me the same percentage discount on a Z5. Get the Z5 frame. Screw that, get the whole bike!


----------



## daidaidai (Dec 17, 2008)

Hi santosjep, congrats looks great. Very nice bike. What seat post is that? I'm looking for something with a similar set back for my Z4 Cheers, and enjoy.


----------



## rubbersoul (Mar 1, 2010)

Congrats for sure! Enjoy!


----------



## santosjep (Jul 15, 2004)

*Easton EA50*



daidaidai said:


> Hi santosjep, congrats looks great. Very nice bike. What seat post is that? I'm looking for something with a similar set back for my Z4 Cheers, and enjoy.



Hi Daidaidai,

It's a temporary seatpost. I got it from my parts bin. Easton and FSA should have a similar model with that amount of set back.

Enoy your Z4 

Joe


----------



## Aaron in Denver (Apr 12, 2006)

*Z5 Update*

Thought I'd post an update on the Z5 now that I have some miles on it.  Not a ton, but a couple of 40+ mile rides and some climbing. Looking forward to some bigger rides coming up.

First, I'm still impressed with the ride quality. It rides much smoother than my aluminum bike. The thing I notice most is the difference in uneven concrete seams on paths like the Cherry Creek Trail here in Denver. Previously hitting these square would send a jolt through my wrists that I hated. The same hit on the Parlee is just a more muted 'thud' with no pain through the hands. Much better!

The fit and handling are much better for me as well. I didn't realize how bad my previous positioning was until now. Ugh. The Parlee has a nice blend of stability and quickness that I like. My F55 was quick handling, but a little twitchy at times. I'm still surprised at the differences. 

I've changed a couple of things from my original setup. I went to a compact FSA SLK-Light BB30 crankset from my 7800. I've found I rarely use the big ring and small cogs, so I went to the compact for more range on the climbs. I really like the extra heel clearance on the BB30 crank, and it was a nice weight reduction too. The bike is 15.1lbs as shown in the pic with pedals and bottle cages (minus the seat bag and Garmin!). 

Also, the carbon Parlee front derailluer clamp, while very cool, was slipping constantly and had to be readjusted several times (plus, the seat tube lower bottle mount interfered with it when moving it down for the compact crank), so the shop swapped it for a Campy clamp. I liked the carbon clamp, but it was a pain. 

I love this bike. It was a major investment for me, but it has been everything I expected and more! 

Let's hear about those Parlees!


----------



## Sherpa23 (Nov 5, 2001)

Aaron in Denver said:


> Also, the carbon Parlee front derailluer clamp, while very cool, was slipping constantly and had to be readjusted several times (plus, the seat tube lower bottle mount interfered with it when moving it down for the compact crank), so the shop swapped it for a Campy clamp. I liked the carbon clamp, but it was a pain.


What shop did you use? That's not supposed to happen. There are some shops that haven't installed the FD clamp correctly and they slip. Also, sometimes there are some other issues but generally speaking, that doesn't happen.


----------



## Aaron in Denver (Apr 12, 2006)

Big Ring Cycles. Not sure what the adjustment issue was, but they seem to know the bikes. It was shifting okay right before I switched to the compact, but the need to lower the clamp made it necessary to change anyway.


----------



## santosjep (Jul 15, 2004)

*Parlee carbon FD*



Aaron in Denver said:


> Also, the carbon Parlee front derailluer clamp, while very cool, was slipping constantly and had to be readjusted several times (plus, the seat tube lower bottle mount interfered with it when moving it down for the compact crank), so the shop swapped it for a Campy clamp. I liked the carbon clamp, but it was a pain.


Hi Aaron,

I've been using the carbon clamp on my Z4 for almost 2 years now and have not found any slippage or inconvenience at that. Yes, even during wet rides.

When I took delivery of the Z5, it came with a clear sleeve that sticks between the seat tube and the carbon clamp. I've ridden it on wet roads and still no slippage.

I'd advice to see if the installation wasn't tight enough allowing it to slip/readjust. I'd be more nervous clamping a metal FD clamp to a carbon seattube than over tightening the provided carbon clamp. For me the later is the better of two evils.

BTW.... your bike looks good  It's going to be a great summer 

Best,

Joe


----------



## eltourista84 (Apr 9, 2006)

*Z5 Arrived.....*

Came in yesterday. Went with the full Ultegra when bike shop had trouble getting FSA. I'm okay with that. Still waiting for Arundel cages to arrive and not sure what computer, yet.

View attachment 231587


Took it on a 15 mile shakedown ride. The 2011 Ultegra seems to be just as good as my 4 y.o. Dura Ace (IMO), so I'm very happy!

Was suppose to be a Z4, but the distributor ran out. They gave me a great deal on the Z5, which was suppose to be a 2010, but they ran out and gave me a 2011 at no extra charge. It took a while to arrive (ordered first week in April) but was delivered in an aircaddy, so took all of 20 minutes to assemble! Sent the shop the mesurements off my current bike and they matched it almost perfectly on the Parlee; had to raise the seat a cm or so. New to tubulars but not really worried about it. The ride was more compliant all around, in my opinion. 

Its gonna be a great summer!


----------



## rubbersoul (Mar 1, 2010)

Looks great. Flipping the stem would make it perfect.


----------



## Alex_C (Aug 21, 2006)

*Z5*

Just got my Z5 frame and SRAM group last night last night and will be building up today. 

Sure is beautiful and insanely light. Pictures to come later...


----------



## Aaron in Denver (Apr 12, 2006)

Eltourista- Lovethe blacked out wheels with the white frameset. Yep, the summer's gonna be a hoot!


----------



## slipstream8 (Feb 24, 2011)

rubbersoul said:


> Looks great. Flipping the stem would make it perfect.


. . . unless the owner needs that setup for proper fit.


----------



## glassdave (May 29, 2013)

*Same problem*

"Also, the carbon Parlee front derailluer clamp, while very cool, was slipping constantly and had to be readjusted several times (plus, the seat tube lower bottle mount interfered with it when moving it down for the compact crank), so the shop swapped it for a Campy clamp. I liked the carbon clamp, but it was a pain."

I received my Z5 last week but haven't been able to ride it much because the FD keeps slipping and it can't be lowered enough due to the water bottle bolt being in the way. The bike shop thinks I should just live with it bring too high. They put some kind of glue under the clamp so maybe it wont slip. It looks like it is 4 or 5 mm gap. Should be 1 or 2.. It doesn't shift reliably. This my first expensive carbon bike. Is this normal? Brought it home last night and the little Di2 computer under the stem fell off and it's strap burst. Should I accept this for $8000?


----------



## Maximus_XXIV (Nov 10, 2008)

Have you contacted Parlee? They should be given an opportunity to respond. I would find a new shop too.


----------



## santosjep (Jul 15, 2004)

glassdave said:


> "Also, the carbon Parlee front derailluer clamp, while very cool, was slipping constantly and had to be readjusted several times (plus, the seat tube lower bottle mount interfered with it when moving it down for the compact crank), so the shop swapped it for a Campy clamp. I liked the carbon clamp, but it was a pain."
> 
> I received my Z5 last week but haven't been able to ride it much because the FD keeps slipping and it can't be lowered enough due to the water bottle bolt being in the way. The bike shop thinks I should just live with it bring too high. They put some kind of glue under the clamp so maybe it wont slip. It looks like it is 4 or 5 mm gap. Should be 1 or 2.. It doesn't shift reliably. This my first expensive carbon bike. Is this normal? Brought it home last night and the little Di2 computer under the stem fell off and it's strap burst. Should I accept this for $8000?


Congrats on your Z5! Hoping you could post some pics. I would go and contact Parlee as what Maximus_XXIV recommended. To be honest, I dont think putting some kind of glue under the clamp is an elegant solution for your situation. Folks at Parlee are very helpful and quite nice actually. I'm sure they can give you a solution to the slippage. Ask for Tom. 

I've had my Z5 for over 2 years. No slippage on the clamp. I actually bought another one of those clamps for my Ti bike project. 

Take care.

Joe


----------



## glassdave (May 29, 2013)

santosjep said:


> Congrats on your Z5! Hoping you could post some pics. I would go and contact Parlee as what Maximus_XXIV recommended. To be honest, I dont think putting some kind of glue under the clamp is an elegant solution for your situation. Folks at Parlee are very helpful and quite nice actually. I'm sure they can give you a solution to the slippage. Ask for Tom.
> 
> I've had my Z5 for over 2 years. No slippage on the clamp. I actually bought another one of those clamps for my Ti bike project.
> 
> ...


Thanks, Joe. I will post some pics. today was the first real day I could ride it up the hill. I was too tired I guess. Didn't do very well. But the bike is great now. The FD did not slip. I did call Parlee. Tom answered the phone, I think, which is cool. He knew about the problem and recommended the Shimano FD clamp, which will let the FD come down to the right position. I think I will do that, just because I think it will make a difference occasionally. I am too big, old and out of shape for this bike. I can fix two out of those three problems. Going on a 30 mile ride tomorrow with huge hills. I love the hills. The glue was a carbon paste which is the right stuff. I am a little peeved that my LBS hasn't done more to satisfy me. I had to raise the seat and then I felt the drop was too great so I bought a stem with higher angle. Now the geometry seems pretty good to me. But the brake cable is too short. Ugh.


----------



## MerlinAma (Oct 11, 2005)

glassdave said:


> ..........The glue was a carbon paste which is the right stuff. .


I've been using carbon assembly paste for awhile and it works! Great for seat tubes also.
By the way, if you ever hear creaking (loud enough you think something is breaking), try greasing your seatpost collar with regular grease, That solved my problem.


----------



## dennis1215 (Mar 2, 2007)

glassdave said:


> Thanks, Joe. I will post some pics. today was the first real day I could ride it up the hill. I was too tired I guess. Didn't do very well. But the bike is great now. The FD did not slip. I did call Parlee. Tom answered the phone, I think, which is cool. He knew about the problem and recommended the Shimano FD clamp, which will let the FD come down to the right position. I think I will do that, just because I think it will make a difference occasionally. I am too big, old and out of shape for this bike. I can fix two out of those three problems. Going on a 30 mile ride tomorrow with huge hills. I love the hills. The glue was a carbon paste which is the right stuff. I am a little peeved that my LBS hasn't done more to satisfy me. I had to raise the seat and then I felt the drop was too great so I bought a stem with higher angle. Now the geometry seems pretty good to me. But the brake cable is too short. Ugh.


Glassdave, what FD size does the Z5 take? I am in the market for one and would want to buy an clamp-on FD instead of a braze-on.


----------



## Aaron in Denver (Apr 12, 2006)

*Parlee Z5 2-1/2 years later*







I just noticed that there were recent replies to this thread and thought I would post a quick update and recent photo of my Parlee.

After 2-1/2 years, the Z5 is still great. No problems and I still love the thing. I spoke to a Parlee rep at the Copper Triangle last year about the derailleur clamp issue. He indicated it was a problem with running the medium size frame and a compact crank. The lower water bottle cage mount interferes with proper positioning of the derailleur. Not a great explanation, but the alloy clamp has never slipped. Oh well.

I have changed a couple of components- a bar with a little less reach, and a Specialized Romin after I tore the Toupe in a tip over. Best of all I recently installed the 303 Firecrest clinchers. Wow- they make the bike even better. I never realized how flimsy the AC 420's were until now. the 303s are stiff and a great match for the bike.

The Z5 is a bike I will definitely keep. Might swap my DA 7800 group for 9000 next year. The best thing about this bike is that it seems to be all things in one- light, quick, stiff, and compliant. there may be better bikes out there, but I love this one. No regrets!

Edit- will try to post pics later- keep getting an error...


----------



## chve8817 (Nov 16, 2010)

Interesting update Aaron... I built a z5 MT the very next day, and was skeptical about using the carbon clamp, but so far no problems. The technician used friction paste, and no slippage yet. I'll keep this thread updated if I do see anything.


----------



## Aaron in Denver (Apr 12, 2006)

Trying to post a newer photo...


----------

